# sea monkeys as fish food



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

they look like they are bite sized and that made me wonder whether they could be harvested or bred to become a new source of fish food other then brine shrimp


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi kitten penang, 

Sea monkeys are actually a variant of brine shrimp, so I'm not sure how different a food source they would be. If nothing else, I would imagine they're more expensive than generic brine shrimp eggs.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

oh so thats what they are.thanks for sharing =)


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

Administrator said:


> Hi kitten penang,
> 
> Sea monkeys are actually a variant of brine shrimp, so I'm not sure how different a food source they would be. If nothing else, I would imagine they're more expensive than generic brine shrimp eggs.


exactly, and out of food choices, brine isnt very nutritional. try giving live blackworms to your fish as a treat.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

onefish2fish said:


> exactly, and out of food choices, brine isnt very nutritional. try giving live blackworms to your fish as a treat.


 
=) i don't keep sw anymore it was just and idea i had swimming around while serfing youtube for planted tank ideas


----------

